# Question: Is the Coolermaster N500 good?



## KuyaArnold (May 5, 2014)

Hey guys! just saw the N500 at the store today and I instantly fell in love! 

But I didnt get that close of a look cause I was in a hurry.. 

anyway.. To those who have this case: http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mid-tower/n500/

Is it good? Do the USB 3.0 connectors have 2.0 converters? Should I get this vs Raidmax Super Atlas? 

Will this FINALLY be the one?!


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 5, 2014)

There aren't many reviews around of that case unfortunately.

However, from what I have seen, this case is pretty good at this end of the market. It does get relatively hot when under load, but this is probably due to the fact it uses only two fans - its fairly mediocre for temperature. However, this case is very quiet for a case that isn't designed for noise dampening. There is also good support for watercooling radiators, and plenty of fan mounting points.

One of the best cases in this section of the market is the Zalman Z9 Plus, but some don't like the looks and the blue LED fans. What would be your budget?

Layton


----------



## KuyaArnold (May 6, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> There aren't many reviews around of that case unfortunately.
> 
> However, from what I have seen, this case is pretty good at this end of the market. It does get relatively hot when under load, but this is probably due to the fact it uses only two fans - its fairly mediocre for temperature. However, this case is very quiet for a case that isn't designed for noise dampening. There is also good support for watercooling radiators, and plenty of fan mounting points.
> 
> ...



Around $40-70 this is my first build and Im trying to go cheap here but I can go as high as $80 if it really is a good buy


----------



## Nabarun (May 6, 2014)

Welcome here man!

It would be easier for others to make a proper recommendation, if you give us a little more info about the parts that you plan to put in the case (particularly the CPU cooler, gpu,  motherboard and RAM). Would you go for air cooling for your cpu/gpu or would you go for any of those AIO rads for the cpu, or a full custom loop? 
Anyway, I have looked up a lot about this particular case, and all I could gather was this: 

There's no removable dust filter for the front intake and optional fan mount in front of the bottom psu mount (the psu mount does have a filter),
There are no rubber grommets for cable management,
No dust filter for top fan mounts,
Probably no push-pull with top rad (from what I could guess, given the position of the rear I/O),

For this kind of features, I would personally suggest you do a little more research. There are cheaper options available.


----------



## Jetster (May 6, 2014)

Personally I like the Fractal Design R4. You can find it on sale sometimes for $80

Now its $90    http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352021

http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-r4-titanium-grey-window


----------



## KuyaArnold (May 6, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Welcome here man!
> 
> It would be easier for others to make a proper recommendation, if you give us a little more info about the parts that you plan to put in the case (particularly the CPU cooler, gpu,  motherboard and RAM). Would you go for air cooling for your cpu/gpu or would you go for any of those AIO rads for the cpu, or a full custom loop?
> Anyway, I have looked up a lot about this particular case, and all I could gather was this:
> ...




Thanks man 

Ummm My Specs are 

CPU: Amd FX-6300 (dont plan on overclocking it though)
RAM: Gskil RIPJAWS 8gb (2x4gb) 
MOBO: AsRock 960gc gs fx 
GPU: EVGA GT640 


as for cooling am planning on using a closed loop like seidon or thermaltake's water pro if the stock cooler doesnt work as I like it to be..


----------



## KuyaArnold (May 6, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Personally I like the Fractal Design R4. You can find it on sale sometimes for $80
> 
> Now its $90    http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352021
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-r4-titanium-grey-window



Nice case! Has nice specs too but its something about front covers (the one that covers the 5" bays) I dont like.. 

I feel like they're restricting the ventilation or something.. 

Other cases Im looking at though are Raidmax's Super Atlas(http://raidmax.com/chassis/super_altas.html) and Aerocool's Telum (http://www.aerocool.com.tw/chassis/templarius/334.html)


----------



## Nabarun (May 6, 2014)

KuyaArnold said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Ummm My Specs are
> 
> ...



Well, your specs are not very demanding, and the gpu is quite short too. I wouldn't recommend a pricey case for this build - may be on your next "enthusiast" one? For this particular build, go for something cheaper like the Corsair Spec 3 with red LED and a window. You don't even need to spend much on the cooler if you don't plan to overclock it. Go for something like the Noctua U12s or U14s or the even cheaper but good Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo cooler. If you must have a AIO closed loop cooler, the get the Corsair H100i - it will look good if you have a case with side window. Otherwise just go with air cooler. Stay away from the Seidons and TT. If you must upgrade *this* build, get a better gpu.


----------



## micropage7 (May 6, 2014)

raidmax is nice too, you could put many fans to improve the airflow 
but the space is milited


----------



## Nabarun (May 6, 2014)

The heatsink on the Ripjaws kit will probably prevent you from using a 240mm rad on the top of the Corsair Spec 03. You may have a look at other cheap cases at this price range, like Cooler Master N200 etc. Also have a look at the Thermaltake Chaser A31 or NZXT Source 530 (a little costlier though). Of course, there are better cases to meet all your needs, but do think about whether it will be worth spending that extra on a case and rad.  You don't "need" a water cooler if you don't overclock. You can spend that money on something else, like a nice ssd, for example. But it's really up to you on how you wanna spend right now. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Jetster (May 6, 2014)

Look at the end of this video as far a the rad fit. You really cant do better for the $


----------



## Nabarun (May 6, 2014)

I think the NZXT Source 530 would be a better bargain than the R4. It's cheaper, has support for better water cooling options (upto 360mm rad supported on the top, plus 240mm on bottom or front), great airflow including innovative tilt-able fan mount on the hdd cage and other mounts, exceptionally modular drive cages, fan hub etc...


----------



## KuyaArnold (May 6, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Well, your specs are not very demanding, and the gpu is quite short too. I wouldn't recommend a pricey case for this build - may be on your next "enthusiast" one? For this particular build, go for something cheaper like the Corsair Spec 3 with red LED and a window. You don't even need to spend much on the cooler if you don't plan to overclock it. Go for something like the Noctua U12s or U14s or the even cheaper but good Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo cooler. If you must have a AIO closed loop cooler, the get the Corsair H100i - it will look good if you have a case with side window. Otherwise just go with air cooler. Stay away from the Seidons and TT. If you must upgrade *this* build, get a better gpu.


 
But I am planning to upgrade so I want the ones that are "future proof"


----------



## micropage7 (May 6, 2014)

so what your criteria of future proof? custom water cooling, long graphic cards support, many storages, air cooling, sleek system. coz it may lead you to different case


----------



## KuyaArnold (May 6, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> so what your criteria of future proof? custom water cooling, long graphic cards support, many storages, air cooling, sleek system. coz it may lead you to different case




Space and good cooling/air circulation


----------



## Nabarun (May 6, 2014)

KuyaArnold said:


> But I am planning to upgrade so I want the ones that are "future proof"





KuyaArnold said:


> Space and good cooling/air circulation


Well, if you look at the very start of the thread, I asked you what you planned to put in the case. And our recommendations were based on the reply you provided, which didn't include "future proof". Now, "space" and "good cooling" requirements are different for different people. You have to tell us EXACTLY how much space. Do you plan to run quad-sli/crossfire with multiple rads in push-pull? I think the Corsair 750D or 760T will be future-proof-enough for most people's needs atm, but your mileage may vary. For the build that you initially provided, a Spec 03 and a Noctua U12s will be fine. You can keep the pc in the case and build a new one from the ground up in a new case when you do your "future" build, when there will be many more newer/better cases to choose from.


----------



## KuyaArnold (May 6, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> Well, if you look at the very start of the thread, I asked you what you planned to put in the case. And our recommendations were based on the reply you provided, which didn't include "future proof". Now, "space" and "good cooling" requirements are different for different people. You have to tell us EXACTLY how much space. Do you plan to run quad-sli/crossfire with multiple rads in push-pull? I think the Corsair 750D or 760T will be future-proof-enough for most people's needs atm, but your mileage may vary. For the build that you initially provided, a Spec 03 and a Noctua U12s will be fine. You can keep the pc in the case and build a new one from the ground up in a new case when you do your "future" build, when there will be many more newer/better cases to choose from.



Thank you I'll keep that in mind


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 6, 2014)

KuyaArnold said:


> Nice case! Has nice specs too but its something about front covers (the one that covers the 5" bays) I dont like..
> 
> I feel like they're restricting the ventilation or something..


 
No, I bought two R4's.  No air restriction at all.  It sucks air in through the side vents when door is closed.  Excellent airflow, absolutely solid case, and lots of room!!


----------



## KuyaArnold (May 6, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, I bought two R4's.  No air restriction at all.  It sucks air in through the side vents when door is closed.  Excellent airflow, absolutely solid case, and lots of room!!



I'll definitely check it out once I see it physically.. the problem with my country is that it has high import tax so I cant really buy one from newegg or amazon


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 6, 2014)

Oh, that's really bad news about the import tax.  It kind of limits what you can look at.  Where do you normally buy from?


----------



## KuyaArnold (May 6, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Oh, that's really bad news about the import tax.  It kind of limits what you can look at.  Where do you normally buy from?



pcexpress? Octagon? )) I just find whatever Physical store thats around me


----------

